# Using PAG  With Ringmaster



## W.Y. (Jan 1, 2013)

Some members have been having great difficulty trying to figure out various methods of trigonometry and such to cut accurate rings with their Ringmaster so I made this video to show how I do it.
No trigonometry is required at all  and the the results are as close to perfect as anyone could hope for.

I will be adding this to the WWF Wood Turning Tutorials board soon   along with a few other Ringmaster videos I have made lately to hopefully help out the growing number of woodworkers that have recently purchased either new or used Ringmasters. 

Here is the link to the you tube video

Using a PAG (Precision Angle Guide) with Ringmaster Lathe - YouTube


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 1, 2013)

The edit button disappears quickly on this site  :wink:

Oh well . the edit I was going to put in was that I also posted this video on my Facebook Home Page


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the videos William. I'm not a bowl turner at all but I think the gadget is pretty ingenious. From what I can see, I guess it has two parting blades attached to  a leadscrew and first one side is cut half way through, then some tape to stop it flying off, then the other side finishes it?
Very simple, but very clever.


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 1, 2013)

You have it all figured out good.

I have made separate videos showing it with using the masking tape and without. That masking tape I used in that video was real thin and not very strong and hard to work with . Getting  hard to get good quality masking tape anymore. They make it thinner and charge more  . .. lol .  .
The ring just pops off  without the tape but I still prefer the few seconds per ring to tape it in case there is a weak spot in the grain of the wood and could waste a real nice piece of wood. 
I had it happened once and was lucky enough to glue the ring back together and carry on.


----------

